# updated pics of my Maine Coon kitten



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Some new pics of my Gorgeous Maine Coon kitten  hope you like them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou she seems to like the clean washing better than her bed LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures,,,,she has grown hasnt she,, gorgeous,, i want one,!!!!!
i love your black and white cat to,,,,,,cant remember the name of it,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats Smudge, i think she has taken over the role of mother to her, she was even cleaning vixie last night


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is that the one you was worried about,,,,shs gorgeous to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes that's the one, I took the pic's with her in them today, they were sitting in the kitchen window together but as soon as the camera came out they tried to leg it out of there lol I managed to get them though


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics they are both sweet


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

great pics - lovely looking cats - its no fun to sleep in your own bed - not when theres some lovely clean washing to leave all your fur on.....!!!!!!!!!!!

cant wait to see more pics, susie and the gang


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL your right there, she will sleep anywhere that's awkward I found her fast asleep on the gerbil cage the other day


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and just one more


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh she looks like she is purrrrrrrrrrrrringgggggggggggggg,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes always purring and its a very loud purr too lol


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are beautiful  smashing pictures


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMGBeth they are beautiful-too much in the nicest way possible


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you she's such a character she's even started grooming my chihuahua lol who actually lets her


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

they are absolutely stunning but I am afraid Tyler is just too 'pretty' to be a boy LOL


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> they are absolutely stunning but I am afraid Tyler is just too 'pretty' to be a boy LOL


 I'm going to tell him you said that lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

trish1200 said:


> beautiful


thank you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I'm going to tell him you said that lol


that will be two of the menfolk in your family then that I have said something 'strange' to


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> that will be two of the menfolk in your family then that I have said something 'strange' to


 don't worry Tyler gets that quite a lot hee hee


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Vixie - pictures are absolutely stunning! She's soo happy and funny - especially in that basket. I love that pic with Tyler - so sweet!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually Tyler looks like Alyssa's twin - but a bit older!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Vixie - pictures are absolutely stunning! She's soo happy and funny - especially in that basket. I love that pic with Tyler - so sweet!


thank you  I'm glad you are happy with how shes getting on  all the kids love her she cuddles them all in turn


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Actually Tyler looks like Alyssa's twin - but a bit older!


they do look a lot alike you are right there


----------

